# HELP NEEDED....



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

hello to everyone i am new to this forum! really lery like the site! i recently bought a R33 GTST skyline. i am having a few problems wit it. every time the boost kicks in after 4 thousand revs it splutters...... any ideas wat i might be? changed the plugs and leads still no joy cry cry......


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

i am having the same problem but i think it is the fuel cut or boost cut


----------



## neogtt (Mar 29, 2005)

fino said:


> hello to everyone i am new to this forum! really lery like the site! i recently bought a R33 GTST skyline. i am having a few problems wit it. every time the boost kicks in after 4 thousand revs it splutters...... any ideas wat i might be? changed the plugs and leads still no joy cry cry......


 sorry to hear that mate , but yeah it sounds like a fuel cut . have you tweaked the boost up ? or any other mods?


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

no i aint tweaked the boost or put any other mods on the car... what can i do to fix this problem?


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

buy a fuel cut defender http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7967052476&category=46098 and after you do that and it still does it, may have to buy a boost controler where you can up the boost cut but you don't wanna boost to much on that factory turbo it will blow it if you get to boosting to much i boost about 1.2 on my factory turbo which that is to much i am just waiting for it to blow so i can have an excuse to get a bigger one


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

but i don't know why your car is doing it if it is all factory other than plugs, i have intake, 3'' down pipe and straight pipe, hks exhaust, greddy emanage system, intercooler, bigger injectors and pump and a few other things and it didn't do it then i changed the ecu out with a mines tuned ecu and it does it now so i am thinking it is a computer problem with mine because it only does it sometimes...................and where are you located at Fino


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

i am from ireland  thanks 4 the help speedracer!


----------



## srslider (Apr 8, 2005)

Have you checked for boost leaks? That is what the prob sounds like to me.


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

if it is a boost leak it won't hold a steady boost but mine holds a steady boost


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

That happened to be just recently. Later I found out it was the coil pack not pluged in all the way inside my center cover. Sean/RB Motoring also advised that it could be the MAF as well, and there is no real way of testing it.

So check if the coil pack is plugged in all the way (mine had a broken tab, so it didn't click/lock) and try a different MAF if you can.


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

ok peeps found out it is the coil pack! went to nissan and there looking 4 1400 euro! OMG!!!! any ideas were i might get one?


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

Look on ebay...You might see it there. Or ask GTR SHOP in Skyline Downunder forum.


----------



## fino (Apr 6, 2005)

thanking u


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

I had similar problems getting new coils not long ago.

Buying online seems to be cheaper that buying from the local jap suppliers (in AUS anyway)

I've used http://www.greenline.jp/ to buy parts from Japan, also i heard good things about http://www.nengun.com/

Nissan coils were way too much, like $1400AU direct from Japan and that's at it's cheapest. Splitfire coils actually worked out cheaper like nearly half the price and that was including freight from japan (took 5 days to arrive after the money went in) :cheers:


----------

